# Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-18-18-36 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil



## TornadoX (10. August 2019)

Hi,

ich habe heute meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut. In dem PC ist ein Ryzen 3700X mit einem MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX und 32 GB RAM (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16, ver 4.32).
Wenn ich XMP im Bios aktiviere, bekomme ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm und muss dann einen CMOS Clear per Jumper durchführen.
Auch "Memory Try It" mit DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (@1,35V) führt zu dem gleichen Resultat.
Bei "Memory Try It" mit DDR4-2933 (@1,35V) startet das System, aber ein Memtest mit dem DRAM Calculator for Ryzen zeigt mir Fehler an.

Was kann ich tun? Muss ich den RAM zurückschicken? Ich dachte echt, das wäre jetzt alles kein großes Problem mehr mit Zen 2. 

https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...lpx-black/p/CMK32GX4M2B3200C16#tab-tech-specs
Support For B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------



## TJW65 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Ich nutze hier noch einen "alten"  Ryzen der ersten Generation,
aber um mal ganz doof zu fragen:
auf welcher Spannung versuchst du denn deinen RAM mit den 3200 MHZ zum laufen zu bekommen.
Wenn ich bei mir "XMP" (XMP ist eigentlich Intels Technologie mit dem selben Zweck ^^) aktiviere, lässt mein Bios die Spannung bei den Standard 1.20 V.
Mit höherer Spannung z.B. 1.35 V sollte das evtl. stabiler laufen.

Gerade deine 1.35V im Thread gesehen
sorry da hab ich leider unsauber gelesen


----------



## willi4000 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Hallo,

ich gehe davon aus das es an dem Bios liegt.
Habe ein Crosshair vii mit einen Ryzen 7 2700 und keine Probleme den RAM mit 3200MHz zu betreiben.
Mit einem Ryzen 3700X sieht das ganz anders aus, maximal 2400MHz laufen damit stabil.


----------



## TornadoX (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Sollte ich versuchen den RAM so schnell wie möglich zurückzuschicken und einen anderen besorgen oder meint ihr man kann das irgendwie hinbekommen?


----------



## TJW65 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*



willi4000 schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus das es an dem Bios liegt.



@TE das Bios ist aktuell?


----------



## manimani89 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Also das mit der besseren RAM kompatibilät liegt an den x570 boards


----------



## TornadoX (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Ja, ich habe als es Probleme gab gleich die neueste Version installiert. Das hat aber leider nichts geändert.

Support For B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

                                 Version 
                                 7C02v31

                                                                                                  Description 
                                     -  Support ComboPI 1.0.0.3ab


----------



## willi4000 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Das liegt nicht an dem RAM sondern am dem Bios.
Mein Bios ist aktuell und der RAM läuft bei mir nur mit 2400MHz mit dem Ryzen 3700X, wenn ich den Takt erhöhe startet mein PC nicht. 
Wie geschrieben mit einem Ryzen 2700 läuft der RAM wie angegeben mit 3200MHz, auf meinem Asus Crosshair vii Mainboard.
Angeblich sollen die Ryzen 3000 einen RAM Takt von 3600MHz unterstützen.


----------



## TornadoX (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

@willi4000 Deine Probleme sind auch mit dem MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX? Oder mit einem 3700X auf dem Crosshair VII?


----------



## willi4000 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Mit dem Asus Crosshair vii
Asus hat seine Hausaufgaben im Bezug auf X470 Boards mit Ryzen 3700X nicht gemacht, scheint bei MSI ja auch so zu sein.
Gibt es bei MSI eine Liste ,welcher RAM auf dem B450 Board mit einem Ryzen 3000 unterstützt wird?
Bei Asus gibt es die nur für die Ryzen 1000er und 2000er


----------



## TornadoX (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Laut Memory QVL sollte mein RAM in Version 4.31 laufen: Support For B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


> CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 ver4.31


Leider habe ich Version 4.32...


----------



## willi4000 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Mir ist gerade  aufgefallen das MSI wohl seine Hausaufgaben macht, bei Asus gibt es bis heute  keine Liste für die Ryzen 3000er.
Hast du mal bei Google geschaut ob mehrere Leute  Probleme mit dem Mainboard/Ram/Ryzen 3700X  haben?


----------



## belle (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*



TornadoX schrieb:


> Leider habe ich Version 4.32...


Guten Abend,
versuche doch mal bitte testhalber kein XMP, sondern stelle alles manuell ein. Die DRAM-Spannung würde ich leicht über 1,35 V setzen, also 1,355 oder 1,36 Volt und entsprechend DDR4-3200.
Ein händisches Setzen der Neben- und Haupt-Timings  verhindert auch, dass das Board an der Stelle Müll einstellt. Zur Sicherheit würde ich diese probeweise etwas länger einstellen, im Anhang findest du einen Screenshot meines Asrock X370 um zu wissen, was ich meine. Damit laufen selbst auf meinem Ryzen 1600 DDR4-3200.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich, nach Corsairs Reihenfolge der Versionsnummern schätzend, wohl um Chips von Samsung auf deinem RAM. Für Version 4.32 gibt es keinen Eintrag, ich vermute aber C-Dies, da die in der Liste noch fehlen würden.
C-Dies laufen laut Foren-Berichten und eigener Erfahrung problemlos mit höheren Taktraten, mögen aber keine allzu kurzen Timings.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

Du schreibst du hast 32GB verbaut, aber die Modellnummer führt zu einem 16GB Kit aus 2 Modulen. Du hast also 4 Riegel verbaut, aka Vollbestückung?
Es könnte (leider) auch daran liegen...


----------



## TornadoX (10. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*

@davidwigald11 Danke für den Hinweis, ich hatte im 1. Post die falsche SKU geschrieben. Habe ich jetzt korrigiert. In der Überschrift hatte ich auch fälschlicherweise 16-16-18 statt 16-18-18 geschrieben. Es ist der hier (2x16GB): https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...cher/vengeance-lpx-black/p/CMK32GX4M2B3200C16

@belle Das kann ich auch nochmal probieren. Er soll ja aber mit 16-18-18-36 laufen. Die anderen Zahlen sagen mir leider gar nichts...


----------



## Dudelll (11. August 2019)

Hast du die beiden Sticks mal einzeln getestet, falls es doch ein Problem mit dem ram sein sollte und nicht mit dem Bios sollte man das damit rausfinden können.


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Dann die einzeln mit 3200 CL16-18-18-36 testen oder erstmal mit schlechteren Timings?


----------



## Dudelll (11. August 2019)

TornadoX schrieb:


> Dann die einzeln mit 3200 CL16-18-18-36 testen oder erstmal mit schlechteren Timings?



Würd erstmal beide mit den richtigen Einstellungen testen, also die die auf der Packung stehen. Wenn ein Stick die packt und einer nicht ist der eine sicher defekt.


----------



## belle (11. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3700X, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz 16-16-18 schaffen nicht mal 2933 MHz stabil*



TornadoX schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch nochmal probieren. Er soll ja aber mit 16-18-18-36 laufen. Die anderen Zahlen sagen mir leider gar nichts...



Ich würde an deiner Stelle dennoch auch andere Timings probieren, z.B. 16-18-18-*38*-56 (letzter Wert ist der tRC).
Gerade der Wert tRC war automatisch bei meinem Ryzen 1600 entweder immer viel zu hoch (über 70, hohe Speicherzugriffszeiten) oder instabil niedrig eingestellt, daher sollte man den bei AMD laut meiner Erfahrung immer manuell einstellen. Er wird meist nicht per XMP erfasst und eingestellt, da es hier meist um die ersten 3 Timing-Werte, Takt und Spannung geht. Den dritten Wert schlüsseln manche Boards noch einmal in load und store auf, da wären es dann 16-18-18-18 statt 16-18-18.
Das wichtige Timing tRC ergibt sich aus 18+38=56.


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Ich habe eben die beiden Riegel mal einzeln mit XMP probiert. Beide jeweils in den 2. Slot von oben eingebaut (vorher beide im 2. und 4.).

Einer der Riegel startet tatsächlich mit XMP! Das sieht doch gut aus, oder muss ich da noch was prüfen? Ryzen DRAM Calculator hat mir bei einem schnellen Test keine Fehler gezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem anderen Riegel funktioniert es allerdings nicht. Das heißt der ist dann wohl kaputt, oder? Sollte doch kein Problem sein den zu reklamieren?

Nochmal zum funktionierenden Riegel: Laut XMP ist mein tRC auhc 54. Warum stellt der das dann nicht ein? Muss ich wohl nochmal händisch ran. Ist ein CR von 2T korrekt?


----------



## Dudelll (11. August 2019)

TornadoX schrieb:


> Ich habe eben die beiden Riegel mal einzeln mit XMP probiert. Beide jeweils in den 2. Slot von oben eingebaut (vorher beide im 2. und 4.).
> 
> Einer der Riegel startet tatsächlich mit XMP! Das sieht doch gut aus, oder muss ich da noch was prüfen? Ryzen DRAM Calculator hat mir bei einem schnellen Test keine Fehler gezeigt.
> 
> ...



Bei 16gb dual Rank Modulen ist 2t vermutlich korrekt, zumindest meine laufen aber auch mit 1t, probieren kostet nix . 
Wenn der eine Stick mit den xmp settings in dem gleichen Slot wie der andere nicht funktioniert würd ich den ram reklamieren. Da der eine stick ja problemfrei läuft ist's nahezu sicher ein hw defekt des rams und kein Problem mit der cpu oder dem mb.


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

3200 MHz
CL 16
tRCD 18
tRP 18
tRAS 36
*tRC 54
CR 2T
-> Fehler*

3200 MHz
CL 16
tRCD 18
tRP 18
tRAS 36
*tRC 55
CR 1T
-> Keine Fehler*

Mein funktionierender Riegel scheitert als nur an tRC 54. Sobald ich tRC 55 nutze, funktioniert er bisher ohne Fehler in einem schnellen Test mit MEMbench. Das wäre vollkommen ok, oder?


----------



## Dudelll (11. August 2019)

tRC wird soweit ich weiß bei den rams ja nicht vom Hersteller fest spezifiziert, von daher würde ich sagen ok.

Um Probleme zu vermeiden würd ich aber das komplette kit reklamieren und nicht nur den einen Stick. Vermutlich bekommst du dann als Ersatz ein neues kit und bist auf der sicheren Seite das die beiden Sticks darin aus der gleichen Charge kommen.


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Das mit dem tRC hat mich nur irritiert, weil beim XMP-Profil unter CPU-Z 54 steht. Irgendwo scheint das dann ja hinterlegt zu sein. Aber wenn ich das Profil eingestellt habe, waren es dann ja 75. Aber ich denke mal zwischen 54 oder 55 sollte es von der Performance her keine merkbaren Unterschiede geben. Ich lasse gerade einen Memtest von eimem USB-Stick laufen. Bin bald mit Pass 2 durch, bisher noch keine Fehler. Ich lass das noch paar Stunden laufen, aber mit meinem Ersatz-RAM könnte das ja auch schon wieder alles anders zu konfigurieren sein.

Ja, ich denke das muss ich dann eh machen. Von den Sticks gibt es ja verschiedene Versionen und wenn ich jetzt plötzlich einen 4.31 oder 5.x zu meinem 4.32 bekomme, wird das vermutlich Probleme machen.


----------



## Dudelll (11. August 2019)

TornadoX schrieb:


> Das mit dem tRC hat mich nur irritiert, weil beim XMP-Profil unter CPU-Z 54 steht. Irgendwo scheint das dann ja hinterlegt zu sein. Aber wenn ich das Profil eingestellt habe, waren es dann ja 75. Aber ich denke mal zwischen 54 oder 55 sollte es von der Performance her keine merkbaren Unterschiede geben. Ich lasse gerade einen Memtest von eimem USB-Stick laufen. Bin bald mit Pass 2 durch, bisher noch keine Fehler. Ich lass das noch paar Stunden laufen, aber mit meinem Ersatz-RAM könnte das ja auch schon wieder alles anders zu konfigurieren sein.
> 
> Ja, ich denke das muss ich dann eh machen. Von den Sticks gibt es ja verschiedene Versionen und wenn ich jetzt plötzlich einen 4.31 oder 5.x zu meinem 4.32 bekomme, wird das vermutlich Probleme machen.



Auch zwischen 54 und 75 würde man wenn man nicht explizit danach sucht vermutlich keinen Unterschied bermerken :p


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Das beruhigt mich ja. Schade, dass ich den RAM jetzt reklamieren muss. Hoffen wir mal beim neuen Kit funktionieren dann beide Riegel mit vernünftigen Einstellungen!


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Ok, es ist noch komischer als ich dachte. Ich dachte ich überprüfe nochmal kurz ob ich beim richtigen Riegel einen kleinen Zettel mit "Defekt" beigelegt habe. Und mit dem Riegel konnte ich starten. Danach den anderen eingebaut, mit dem konnte ich auch starten?!

Habe jetzt paar mal hin und her gewechselt und der eine Riegel scheint mal mit den Einstellungen zu starten, mal nicht. Wie kann das sein?

Mit beiden RAMs hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg, ist das vielleicht die Spannung?

Update: Also mit dem kaputten Riegel konnte ich 2x starten. Danach gab es 10x nacheinander einen Black Screen beim Starten. Komischerweise wurden mir von Memtest unter Windows als er starten konnte keine Fehler angezeigt (lief aber auch nur sehr kurz). Der funktionierende Riegel schafft es JEDES Mal zu starten.


----------



## belle (11. August 2019)

TornadoX schrieb:


> Mit beiden RAMs hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg, ist das vielleicht die Spannung?
> Update: Also mit dem kaputten Riegel konnte ich 2x starten. Danach gab  es 10x nacheinander einen Black Screen beim Starten.


Das wird dann wohl am Boot-Training liegen. Es ist ganz normal, dass bei einem Ryzen nach Änderungen im BIOS an den Timings oder Taktraten jenes Boot-Training die Widerstände der RAM-Bänke (manuell einstellbar als ProcODT) automatisch einstellt. Dabei kann es einmal etwas länger booten, vielleicht sogar mit Neustart.

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich eventuell wiederhole: Stelle bitte die Timings manuell auf 16-18-18-*38-56*, dafür aber mit 1T CommandRate. Das bringt sowieso am Ende mehr Performance, wenn man es überhaupt merkt, als 16-18-18-36-74... Zur Not müssten 16-19-19-39-58 meines Wissens spätestens funktionieren, anderenfalls wäre der RAM defekt.  

Ich sagte ja beim Thema Timings und tRC würde er Quark einstellen. 
Wenn es dann so nicht läuft oder bootet und MemTest Fehler findet, dann würde ich reklamieren. Ansonsten könnte der zweite Riegel qualitativ auch nur ein kleines bisschen schlechter sein als der erste Riegel.


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

> Dabei kann es einmal etwas länger booten, vielleicht sogar mit Neustart.


Aber es ging ja erstmal und danach nicht mehr? Wie lange dauert denn so ein Training und wie erkenne ich es?



> Das bringt sowieso am Ende mehr Performance, wenn man es überhaupt merkt, als 16-18-18-36-74


Der eine Riegel läuft ja problemlos auf 16-18-18-36-55 1T. Beim anderen geht es halt ganz selten mal.

Ich probiere gerade 16-18-18-38-56, momentan leuchtet da am Mainboard nur die CPU Leuchte. Muss ich da jetzt 10 Minuten warten?


----------



## belle (11. August 2019)

TornadoX schrieb:


> Laut XMP ist mein tRC auhc 54. Warum stellt der das dann nicht ein? Ist ein CR von 2T korrekt?


Die Gesamt-Kombination aus CPU-Güte, Mainboard (plus Art der RAM-Verwaltung) und RAM selbst schafft in dieser Kombination wohl einfach tRC 54 nicht und merkt das schon beim Booten. 2T CommandRate sind bei ersten Tests und 2x 16 GB RAM erstmal korrekt, später würde ich aber 1T zumindest probieren. 56 oder 58 statt tRC auf 54 sind ja kein Problem, das merkt und misst niemand.


TornadoX schrieb:


> Aber es ging ja erstmal und danach nicht mehr?  Wie lange dauert denn so ein Training und wie erkenne ich es?


Bei meinem Asrock X370 Killer könnte sich das Memory-Training anders verhalten, aber bei mir läuft das so ab: Das Board versucht zu booten, startet aber kurz vor dem BIOS-Screen noch einmal bis zweimal neu.
Wenn man dann an Takt oder Timings nichts mehr verändert, sollte es nicht wieder vorkommen. Nach einem BIOS-Update, erneutem Einstellen oder nachdem er längere Zeit aus war, kann es wieder vorkommen. Das ist aber kein Problem, danach startet er normal durch, mit allen Settings - dauert nur eben 3 Sekunden länger.


> Der eine Riegel läuft ja problemlos auf 16-18-18-36-55 1T. Beim anderen geht es halt ganz selten mal.


Wie gesagt, ein einzelner Riegel könnte minimal bessere Qualität haben, hauptsächlich verursachen 2 Riegel aber einfach eine höhere Belastung des Speicher-Controllers der CPU als nur 1 Riegel. Das ist bei Intel, AMD und sonstigen CPUs so.
Ich würde meine vorgeschlagenen Timings probieren (_16-18-18-38-56_), MemTest durchlaufen lassen (mehrere Male mit je 2048 MB öffnen) und wenn das dann Fehler meldet, zurückschicken und ohne Fehler behalten.


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Würde den gerne wenn es nicht klappt morgen wegschicken. Hoffe du bist noch bisschen da. 

Momentan habe ich 16-18-18-38-56 1T eingestellt und es tut sich seit 7 Minuten gar nichts. Ich bekomme auch nichts von Neustarts mit. Einfach ein schwarzer Bildschirm und konstant laufende Lüfter. CPU Leuchte am Mainboard immer noch rot. Ich probiere dann nochmal was schlechteres mit 2T.

Ich habe jetzt  16-19-19-39-58 2T eingestellt (direkt, ohne XMP) aber da tut sich auch nichts. Nach 5 Minuten immer noch nichts, nur die rote Leuchte für die CPU.


----------



## belle (11. August 2019)

TornadoX schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt  16-19-19-39-58 2T eingestellt (direkt, ohne XMP) aber da tut sich auch nichts. Nach 5 Minuten immer noch nichts, nur die rote Leuchte für die CPU.


Es ist zwar langsam nicht mehr Sinn der Sache den RAM weiter zu verlangsamen, aber neben den eingestellten Timings und 1,36 Volt DRAM-Spannung könntest du im Takt noch von DDR4-3200 auf 3000 runtergehen.
Die Timings 16-19-19-39-58 1T würde ich dabei verwenden.  Wenn das Bild dann schwarz bleibt, würde ich den RAM zurückschicken.  

EDIT
Wenn das Bild schwarz bleibt, schafft er den RAM-Takt mit den Timings nicht. Suche bitte bei den Timings nach "geardown mode" und aktiviere diesen. Bei großen 2x 16 GB RAM-Riegeln kann das helfen.


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Also DDR4-3000 16-19-19-39-58 1T startet zumindest. Aber das ist ja weit ab von dem was ich gekauft habe. Vor allem schafft der eine Stick ja locker die korrekte Frequenz und Timings.

Geardown soll ich mit welchem Takt/Timings probieren?


----------



## belle (11. August 2019)

Erstmal mit geardown und 3000 starten, wenn das funktioniert (restliche Timings auf "auto" werden ggf. neu angepasst) langsam hochtasten - also 3066 und dann 3200. Dabei bitte erstmal dieTimings 16-19-19-39-58 beibahlten. Das macht zu 16-18-18-36-74 kaum einen Unterschied, nicht spürbar und fast nicht messbar.


TornadoX schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja weit ab von dem was ich gekauft habe.


Wenn so DDR4-3200 erreicht werden, wäre das ja nicht so tragisch und selbst wenn du bei DDR4-3000 bleiben musst, könnte sich das mit dem nächsten BIOS-Update wieder ändern.
Ganz am Anfang mit den ersten Ryzen 1000 CPUs und frühen BIOS-Versionen konnten manche DDR4-3000 Riegel mit max. 2133 laufen - so gesehen ist der Unterschied bei dir eher klein. 
Die hohen Geschwindigkeitsrekorde werden auch fast immer mit 2x 8GB RAM-Modulen mit nur einseitiger Speicherbestückung erzielt. Da ist die Last wesentlich geringer.


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Geardown Mode ist auf "Auto", aber ich finde die Einstellung nirgendwo.


----------



## belle (11. August 2019)

Ich musste eine ganze Weile suchen, da ich kein MSi-Board habe. Hier bin ich fündig geworden, scheinbar "versteckt" diese wichtige Option jeder Hersteller woanders:
\ Overclocking \ Advanced DRAM Configuration \ Misc Item


----------



## TornadoX (11. August 2019)

Hm, ich war der Meinung, dass ich das da nicht gesehen habe. (EDIT: Bei Misc sind nur 3 EInträge, Gear Down fehlt.) Irgendwie war aber eine Auswahl bei 1T, 2T oder Gear Down...

Momentan läuft es gerade mit DDR4-3200 16-18-36-58 1T... und ich versuche zu verstehen warum.

Konnte auch schon mal mit 57 und 56 starten. Aber irgendwie ist das seltsam: Was soll ich davon halten, wenn der Start nach dem Speichern im BIOS fehlschlägt und der Start dann erst nach einem Hard Reset (Power Knopf mehrere Sekunden halten) funktioniert? (EDIT: Ok, das passiert auch so manchmal.)

Andere Frage: Sind 1.36V statt 1.35V ok? Bis was ist denn noch "sicher"? Ich frage mich ob es vielleicht mit 1.37V verlässlicher starten würde und ob das auch ok wäre? Jetzt gerade bin ich auch 1.35V runtergegangen. Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum das so überhaupt startet. Vielleicht nur wenn das System "warm" ist?


----------



## belle (12. August 2019)

Dann wurde die Option verschoben, ist auch richtig so, Gear Down hat mit der Command Rate zu tun. Man könnte es einfach gesagt eine 1,5 T CommandRate nennen.
1,36 Volt sind absolut unproblematisch, verhindern aber ein Schwanken unterhalb 1,35 V.

Evtl. hat das Memory Training endlich den erwünschten Erfolg gehabt. Das kann später aber auch mal wieder zu einem längeren Boot Vorgang führen. Vielleicht harmoniert tRC manuell auf 58 auch einfach besser mit den restlichen Timings und deiner Hardware. 
Wenn das nun so funktioniert, würde ich die Timings auf 16-19-19-39-58 leicht verlängern und das ganze so lassen, ggf. als Profil abspeichern (Takt auf 3200 belassen).


----------



## TornadoX (12. August 2019)

Mein aktueller Stand ist folgender:

A) Mit Standard-Einstellungen starten, 3200 MHz einstellen, Timings auf CL16-18-18-36-56 1T, 1.36V,  Gear Down Mode disabled
-> System startet in 6/10 Fällen.

B) Mit "Memory Try It" starten, 3200 MHz einstellen, 3200 MHz einstellen, Timings auf CL16-18-18-36-56 1T, 1.36V, Gear Down Mode enabled
-> System startet in 10/10 Fällen.
-> ca. 1,4% langsamer im Membench vom Ryzen DRAM Calculator

Ich habe echt weiterhin keine Ahnung, wo der Gear Down Mode versteckt ist. Die Einstellung unter "Command Rate" ist es nicht. Die ist auf 1T in Konfiguration B) gesetzt. Wenn jemand herausfindet, wo sich das beim MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX versteckt, bitte einmal melden. Dann müsste ich vermutlich nicht mit "Memory Try It" arbeiten.

Ich werde jetzt über Nacht einen Memtest86 laufen lassen. Eigentlich wollte ich 8 Durchläufe machen, aber die Free Version erlaubt nur 4. Schade.


----------



## belle (12. August 2019)

Also verwendet er unter Memory Try it Gear down Modus und startet in 10 von 10 Fällen?
Da hast du doch deine Einstellung gefunden. 1,4% sind ja nichts.  
Der Gear down Modus macht eine Einstellung der Command Rate sowieso hinfällig. Die wird dann ignoriert, egal ob 1 oder 2T.

Halten wir fest:
-manuell gehen 16-19-19-38-58 1T
-über Memory Try it laufen 16-18-18-36-56 mit gear down
Hört sich soweit normal an für 2x 16GB, wird sich nicht viel nehmen. 1T Command Rate ist da ja schon recht scharf bei dem hohen Takt und der Speichermenge. 

EDIT
Ich weis nicht wie zuverlässig das Programm insgesamt ist, bei mir hat es funktioniert. Mit noch kürzeren Timings hat es Fehler gefunden, mein stabiles Setting funktioniert allerdings. Im Gegensatz zum normalen Memtest muss man hier nicht x Mal das Programm öffnen und 2048 MB testen, kostenlos ist es auch noch.
MemTest64 - Memory Stability Tester


----------



## TornadoX (12. August 2019)

Oh mann, ich war gestern eigentlich fast zufrieden. Und heute startet der PC selbst mit Gear Down Mode erst bei 6. Versuch. Danach habe ich ihn wieder heruntergefahren und beim nächsten Start hing er dann schon wieder mit einem Blackscreen.


----------



## belle (12. August 2019)

Wie sieht es mit den längeren Timings aus? Bootet er dann auch nachdem er aus war direkt durch (16-19-19-39-58)?
Bei nur 2x 8 GB würde ich das nicht so locker sehen, aber bei 2x 16 GB großen Riegeln kann das durchaus normal sein.

Wenn es erst beim 6. Versuch klappt, musst du wohl endgültig doch die Timings verlängern (ist ja nur ein bisschen).
Einmal darf der PC allerdings schon an- und ausgehen:


Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Ja kann es.
> Gerade Asus Boards machen auch gerne mal einen Doppelboot bei Start wenn  der Rechner stromlos war.Das ist laut Asus kein Bug sondern ein Feature
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TornadoX (12. August 2019)

Ich versuche noch einen guten Mittelweg zu finden. Ich weiß leider nicht  wirklich, welche Timings am wichtigsten sind. Und leider weiß ich jetzt  ja auch, dass es nichts heißen muss, wenn es heute mit einem gewissen  Timing startet.

Bsp: Lieber 16-19-19-39-58 oder 16-18-18-36-75? Oder lieber versuchen auf 2T zu gehen und irgendwas andere senken?

Übrigens startet 16-19-19-39-58 1T auch nicht immer.


----------



## Dudelll (12. August 2019)

Schick se einfach zurück ^^

Auch 16gb dual Rank Module sollten solche Probleme nicht machen, die laufen mittlerweile sogar mit zen und zen+ quasi problemlos bis 3200mhz, ich bin immer noch überzeugt davon das der ram die Probleme verursacht und nicht die CPU oder das mobo. 

Versteh nicht warum sich jetzt mit deutlich lahmeren timings abgeben sollte, auch wenn man's vllt im Betrieb nicht bemerkt hat man ja für die besseren timings bezahlt.

Alternativ kamen glaub ich die letzten Tage bei vielen Herstellern noch Bios Updates, da vllt. mal schauen ob es auch für dein mobo ein neues gibt und das nochmal testen.


----------



## belle (12. August 2019)

TornadoX schrieb:


> Übrigens startet 16-19-19-39-58 1T auch nicht immer.


Dann müssen wir scheinbar unbedingt auf 2T CommandRate gehen, dafür aber Timings etwas kürzer auf 16-18-18-38-56 (nicht 36, 38).
Wenn das dann immer noch Probleme bereitet, schickst du die zurück.


Dudelll schrieb:


> Versteh nicht warum sich jetzt mit deutlich lahmeren timings abgeben  sollte, auch wenn man's vllt im Betrieb nicht bemerkt hat man ja für die  besseren timings bezahlt.


"Deutlich lahmer" ist eben so eine Sache... Der Unterschied zwischen 16-19-19-39-58 oder 16-18-18-36-75 ist nicht spürbar, evtl. ist bei Messungen erstere Variante sogar schneller, trotz 16-19-19. Das tRC-Timing wird von den meisten Nutzern nie eingestellt und auch nicht vom XMP Profil erfasst.
Solange der erste Wert nicht von CL16 auf 18 verlängert oder der Takt von 3200 auf 2800 verringert werden muss, spreche ich noch nicht von deutlich lahmer.


----------



## TornadoX (12. August 2019)

16-18-18-38-56 2T @1.36V startet momentan auch nur bei jedem xten Versuch. Die meiste Zeit gibt es nur einen Blackscreen.


----------



## belle (12. August 2019)

Dann wirst du den RAM wohl doch zurückschicken müssen, entweder im Austausch für neuen RAM gleichen Typs oder eine Rückabwicklung und du suchst dir anderen aus.

EDIT
Ein BIOS mit AGESA 1.0.0.3abb fehlt für dein Board noch immer, für andere ist eines erschienen. Das sollte wohl in den nächsten Tagen kommen.


----------



## TornadoX (16. August 2019)

belle schrieb:


> Dann wirst du den RAM wohl doch zurückschicken müssen, entweder im Austausch für neuen RAM gleichen Typs oder eine Rückabwicklung und du suchst dir anderen aus.


Genau das habe ich gemacht und heute den Ersatz-RAM (gleicher Typ, gleiche Version) bekommen.

Bisher scheint alles ok zu sein. Ich bin aber mittlerweile äußert ängstlich wenn es um RAM geht. Die paar Mal, die ich gestartet habe, gab es keine Probleme. Memtest läuft gerade seit ca. 1 Stunde, bisher auch alles ok.

DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36-55 1T @1.35V.

Mit einem TRC von 54 hatte ich Fehler in Test 9 [Modulo 20, Random pattern]. Das hatte mit meinem kaputten Kit aber auch nicht funktioniert und stört mich auch nicht.

Ok, ich habe Fehler in Memtest nach ~3 Stunden... mist...

Ich habe dafür mal einen neuen Thread erstellt. Das ist echt deprimierend. So wenig Spaß hatte ich noch nie mit einem neuen PC.

Mittlerweile bin ich bei *DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36-56 1T @1.36V*. Ich hatte jetzt bei meinem letzten Memtest86-Run keine Fehler. Kann aber auch alles irgendwie Zufall sein. Den Test, der vorher fehlgeschlagen war, hatte ich auch nochmal mit den alten Einstellungen ohne die ganzen anderen Tests ausgeführt (12 Minuten statt 6:35 Stunden...) und dabei gab es auch keine Fehler.


----------



## belle (17. August 2019)

Keine Panik, tRC von 54 auf 56 kann entscheident sein, immerhin war der Standard auf 74 oder so...


----------



## TornadoX (17. August 2019)

Nochmal danke für die ganze Hilfe! Wer hätte gedacht, dass RAM so stressig sein kann! (Vor allem wenn er defekt ist...)


----------

